# V6 Supercharger vs Imoseyon 7.1?



## dtomlin815 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have been using the imoseyon tweak 7.1 since before cm4dx, so I started using it with cm. I soon noticed some keyboard lag so I started flashing the juwe ram script along with it and its working pretty good for me. Now I've been seeing stuff about V6 Supercharger all over ajx was wondering which gets the best results on cm7 for Droid x? And how does one actually go about running the script? The thread on xda looks like my kid wrote it. (no offense, she's a smart kid). Thanks
Dave


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Well as far I know using either of these is a waste. Cm all ready has these tweaks and management built in. So your not gainy any thing. Have to say its like that warranty on the box it gives that warm fuzzy feeling and same goes with these.

Sent from Tapatalk using Droid BionicX!


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

I've seen a noticeable difference in speed using the v6 & v8 scripts on MIUI rom
it's easy to install and run. take 5 minutes and read the directions.
I agree his verbiage leaves allot to be desired, but once you follow the process it becomes clear.


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

I would recommend using the V8 script as I have used it on MIUI & CM7 and my phone flies. Much noticeable difference from using Imoseyon vs. V6/V8. Give it a shot and follow the instructions carefully.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

someone want to post a link for v6/v8 please?


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-x2-hacks/154481-memory-performance-tweaks.html

These are better instructions on how to get it working. Hope this helps.


----------



## plenoz (Aug 9, 2011)

hi all i need your recommendation which option most fitted for DX ? i'm using MIUI now


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

MIUI4DX
+1 on supercharger
I have a lot of screens (no app drawer)
no when im all the way on one end and I hit home it doesn't make me twitch


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> MIUI4DX
> +1 on supercharger
> I have a lot of screens (no app drawer)
> no when im all the way on one end and I hit home it doesn't make me twitch


But how is your battery life though? Fast is great and all but if the battery life blows then what's the point?

I attempted to use Supercharger v6 w/ Launcher Pro Plus and battery life seems to take a hit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> MIUI4DX
> +1 on supercharger
> I have a lot of screens (no app drawer)
> no when im all the way on one end and I hit home it doesn't make me twitch


You don't use folders at all? They're basically mini app drawers. I have about 100 or so apps installed and currently only have three screens. My apps are organized into utilities, games, social networking, and miscellaneous categories. Doing that really cuts down on the excess amount of screens and makes everything much more responsive. I'd only be running one screen if I didn't rely on a few widgets.


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

wow i just ran v6 and everything is noticeably a lot faster, im seriously blown away(i get excited over small things)...so easy to do to


----------



## ganggreen777 (Jun 12, 2011)

"SuperChargedJ said:


> http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-x2-hacks/154481-memory-performance-tweaks.html
> 
> These are better instructions on how to get it working. Hope this helps.


I read these instructions, it seems like it's only for dx2. Is it? I have dx1Miui


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

"plenoz said:


> hi all i need your recommendation which option most fitted for DX ? i'm using MIUI now


I used option 8 and it's running like a scolded dog. Way smoother than any other script I've used.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

I run option 6 with juice defender and kickasskerneltweak. Smooth as butter no lag at all


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

"ganggreen777 said:


> I read these instructions, it seems like it's only for dx2. Is it? I have dx1Miui


It runs fine on my dx.


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

ganggreen777 said:


> I read these instructions, it seems like it's only for dx2. Is it? I have dx1Miui


This instructions work for the DX too.


----------



## ganggreen777 (Jun 12, 2011)

SuperChargedJ said:


> http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-x2-hacks/154481-memory-performance-tweaks.html
> 
> These are better instructions on how to get it working. Hope this helps.


will these work for the dx running miui??
i noticed these instructions are for dx2 and it says gingerbreak


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Check out the juice defender/v6supercharger thread all the settings and download links for the. X you'll find in there


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

what are the main differences between the v6 & v8?? can someone please post a link to the v8?


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Its v6supercharger v8 (version8) the link is in my thread


----------



## jdhas (Jun 14, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> I run option 6 with juice defender and kickasskerneltweak. Smooth as butter no lag at all


Are you using the kickasskerneltweak with or without the IO tweaks?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

I really wanna give this a try but I'm so lazy lol. Think ill muster up the energy to do it tonight


----------



## qqeyes (Jun 8, 2011)

"jdhas said:


> Are you using the kickasskerneltweak with or without the IO tweaks?


I use kickasskerneltweaks with the IO tweaks on my dx, no boot loop.

The IO tweaks did brick my vibrant, though...

Edit: I run the v6 script w/ the v8 kernel tweaks. Has anyone gotten the v8 3g tweaks working on dx? They totally wrecked my radio, I had to uninstall.

Sent from my CM4DX


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

I never could get the script manager to work for me (always f/c) so I used rootexplorer to move the V6-supercharger script to /system/etc/init.d/
Then changed the permissions to make it executable, and ran it from terminal emulator.

I'm running liquid by the way.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

"qqeyes said:


> I use kickasskerneltweaks with the IO tweaks on my dx, no boot loop.
> 
> The IO tweaks did brick my vibrant, though...
> 
> ...


I have the 3Gturbocharger script working. I run it alongside v6 and kernel tweaks(with IO)


----------



## qqeyes (Jun 8, 2011)

"BMc08GT said:


> I have the 3Gturbocharger script working. I run it alongside v6 and kernel tweaks(with IO)


Interesting. .12 or .07 radio? And does your gps still work? On mine, gps will only turn on/off after a reboot, and airplane mode will not switch on. Reverting the build.prop edits fixes the issue.

Sent from my CM4DX


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm on.07p and everything works


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

Video tutorial of how to run the script...very easy if you'd like a visual aid here it is! https://bitly.com/plogdf


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

nars said:


> what are the main differences between the v6 & v8?? can someone please post a link to the v8?


V8 is just the newest version of the V6 SuperCharger script.


----------

